# undershot bite



## coesr1

hello and thanks in advance for your time, my question is can an undershot bite correct itself? i recently bought a razors edge pup, Mandingo X Sexi Lexi. Mandingo was produced by TexasMadeKennels and has a nice ped imo.Mr.Kaotic(Cai son) x Roullette(Cai daughter). Xxx. Lexi[Jammer(Heff x Ro daughter) x Codiene(Tize Head x Shelby(Cairo daughter). another breeder told me it could correct itself as it did on some of his dogs, saying that the top jaw can still grow and the bite can correct itself. I know its a fault but how bad is an undershot bite in the showring. im not a breeder and do not plan on breeding but i did wanted to show her, its a shame shes very well built but lacks a good bite. thank you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

The gene for an overbite is a simple recessive. It means that both the sire and the dam carry this gene recessively. You could repeat the breeding and have no overbites or all overbites......it's just a roll of the dice. But the puppies will also carry the gene........and is something to be remembered when breeding with those puppies. Overbites tend to correct on most, but underbites rarely do. Every dog is different though. As for undershot dogs doing well in the ring, all the judges I know discourage them; however, if a dog conforms to the standard everywhere else (overshot/undershot is considered a fault) they will take it into consideration.


----------

